
FixSSL.com - HTTPS for any URL - misham
https://fixssl.com/
======
Khao
Who would want to "fix" the pop-up problem by making the images load less
quickly by going through a proxy? Also, this would affect performance for all
users with every browser, not just IE (Chrome doesn't have those annoying pop-
ups, instead it shows a warning in the URL bar).

In my opinion, this is finding a solution to a non-existing problem. I'm
pretty sure users can deactivate that pop-up anyway so it's not the website's
problem. They could always serve the images in https on their own server.

